# My London Shots



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Part 7


Swans in the Thames  by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr

The Natural History Museum


The Natural History Museum by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


The Natural History Museum by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


The Natural History Museum by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


The Natural History Museum by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


The Natural History Museum by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


The Natural History Museum by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Duck Or Rabbit? by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Tunnel leading to The Tube  by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


The Tube  by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr​


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

I like London and I like the photos you've made from this town


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Topaas said:


> I like London and I like the photos you've made from this town


Thanks for the comment....but Town? lol tell that to the 14 million people that live in greater london :lol:


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Part 8

The Natural History Museum


The Natural History Museum by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


The Natural History Museum by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


The Natural History Museum by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Medusa  by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


The Natural History Museum by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


The Natural History Museum by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


The Natural History Museum by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


The Natural History Museum by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


The Tube  by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Harrods by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr​


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Part 9


The Natural History Museum by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


The Natural History Museum by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


The Natural History Museum by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


The Natural History Museum by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


The Natural History Museum by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


The Natural History Museum by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


The egg by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


The Natural History Museum by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Knightsbridge by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Knightsbridge by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr​


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

Good set. I usually stay around the corner from the museum, if the line up isnt too bad, I love to go inside, even if its just to say hi to that big dinosaur.


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

^^ Thanks, yeah its definatly one of my fave museums. So far it has too be the royal armouries in leeds :banana:


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Part 10 


Buckingham Palace by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Buckingham Palace by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


The Guards by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


St James Park by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


The Guards Museum by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Royal Guard by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Abraham Licoln by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


The Baptist Chuch  by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


George V by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


How many CCTV Cameras? by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr​


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

The Natural History Museum is a stunner.


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

wow, great shots.
I like your technique.


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

PortoNuts said:


> The Natural History Museum is a stunner.


It certainly is :cheers:



aster4000 said:


> wow, great shots.
> I like your technique.



Thank you


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow, magnificent photography......thanks.


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Brilliant! Truly magnificent photos of one of (if not, the) greatest cities of earth.


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Linguine said:


> Wow, magnificent photography......thanks.





RobertWalpole said:


> Brilliant! Truly magnificent photos of one of (if not, the) greatest cities of earth.


Thank you both :cheers: More to come


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Part 11


Buckingham Palace by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Buckingham Palace by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Rule Britannia by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Victoria Monument by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Not happy !  by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Where Mr Cameron lives  by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Westmister Abbey  by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Westmister Abbey  by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Houses of Parliament  by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Houses of Parliament  by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr​


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

Must be a strange feeling to go back to your home country as a tourist. Realy enjoying this thread mate, keep em coming.


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Milan Luka said:


> Must be a strange feeling to go back to your home country as a tourist. Realy enjoying this thread mate, keep em coming.


Thanks :cheers: To be honest I have been to london a few times but havent seen much of it so technically I really was a tourist lol Its normally just the place I fly into then leave to go to Sheffield straight away


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Part 12 


The Guards by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


The Guards by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


The Mall  by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Admiralty Arch by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


MP5...Just incase  by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Where Mr Cameron lives  by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Westmister Abbey & Big Ben by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Westmister Abbey  by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Houses of Parliament  by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Houses of Parliament  by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Houses of Parliament  by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Houses of Parliament  by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Houses of Parliament  by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


1st Light  by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Canary Wharf by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr
​


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Part 13


Canary Wharf by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Canary Wharf & the Millenium dome by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Piccadilly Circus by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


China Town by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


China Town by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


China Town by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


China Town by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


China Town by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


China Town by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


China Town by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


China Town by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Leicester Square by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


The end of Chapter 1....To be continued​


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Chapter 2

These pics I took with my point & shoot (canon s95) Chapter 1 were taken with my Nikon D90


Beware by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr



Canary Wharf  by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Big Ben Silhouette by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


London Eye by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


St Pauls and Millenium bridge  by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Westminster  by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Canary Wharf Station by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Big Ben Silhouette by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Miniature train  by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Miniature St Pauls by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr

​


----------



## TeaTree (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanx for sharing. I was always under the belief that British police dont carry guns.


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

^^ That is true for the rest of the UK but you see them a lot in London. Especially around government buildings and of course near anything the royal family own


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Westminster by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Canary Wharf Station  by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


London Eye by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Miniature boat on the Thames  by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Southbank  by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Reflection of Tower bridge  by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


View from the London Eye by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Big Ben Silhouette by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Westminster by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Famous red phone boxes in Charing Cross by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr​


----------

